# Sticky  Breeding Information!



## Olympia

_It's highly recommended you read through all these threads before you start breeding. Even if they are old threads, feel free to bump these if you have questions!_*

Before breeding:*
Advice For New Breeders
Conditioning and Spawning


*Care for fry:*
Considerations and supplies
Fry Foods and Feeding
Raising Fry 


*Betta genetics:*
Color Genetics Guide
King and Giant Bettas
Form Breeding
Betta Genetics Example: CAMBODIAN Hm x RED Hm
Betta Genetics Example: Black HMPK x Blue HMPK


----------

